
Possible dataleak at LDLC.com - aplu
https://twitter.com/aplufr/status/941033930676981761
======
aplu
This tweet is French, here is a English summary:

Someone has received an email from LDLC.com that explains that they found
their email and passwords on another website in the clear.

The mail used is in the form "ldlc@example.com" and is used only on LDLC.com
website.

No official comment from LDLC.com.

